# Aaaand another oil



## Darfion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hope you like


----------



## duncanp (Aug 13, 2006)

very much so, now go and take a pic of the same scene?

btw what size have you painted these on?


----------



## Darfion (Aug 14, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> very much so, now go and take a pic of the same scene?
> 
> btw what size have you painted these on?



This is about 20"x16" on canvas.  I would go and take a pic but the scene is in my head


----------



## Darfion (Aug 14, 2006)

btw, your home page url is missing the "L" when clicked


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2006)

Having fun with the oils and your dramatic skies, I see.....  

You're doing such beautiful work lately! :thumbup: Always a pleasure to view your stuff.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 14, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> This is about 20"x16" on canvas. --



why so small? good job :thumbup:


----------

